# Nighttime Cityscape in San Diego California!



## BigDaddy (Oct 21, 2009)

I took this picture with my Canon 40D.  The evening was perfect for this shot.  I took the shot from Coronado Island.  This was my first attempt at shooting a Cityscape.  Would love some feedback!  Thanks! 

You can view my photo here!


----------



## porkphoto (Oct 21, 2009)

BigDaddy, on the wow factor scale I would rate this a 9 or 10! Great shot. Wish I could do that.


----------



## BigDaddy (Oct 22, 2009)

That's pretty generous of you porkphoto!  I'm sure you can get a shot like that.  Just go out on a nice clear night.  Find a good location for your Cityscape and don't forget your camera and tripod.  :thumbup:


----------



## ernie (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice. is it one photo or several stitched together? would love to see a bigger version though


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 23, 2009)

Very solid and crisp photo. The colors are outstanding as is your exposure- its perfect. Must note your composition- I really thought it was smart of you to put that one fairly tall and bright building in the middle or the frame with the other buildings gradually sloping down in height. Very, very impressed. Good job

also: you will get more people to look at your photo and comment if you actually posted the picture instead of link. There is a thread on here telling you how.


----------



## StormChaser (Oct 24, 2009)

very neat. Love it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for the nice comments!  When I get a chance I will see if I can figure out how to post a bigger version.  Again, I appreciate the feedback!  :blushing:


----------



## Phil Tompson (Oct 25, 2009)

You did a very good job for your first attempt.  I love it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you Phil!


----------



## 5DManiac (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice.  I have a similar picture on my website.  Check sig.  The one on my site is less saturated than the original one I took (which looks similar to yours) I'm still not sure if I like the "cool" or "warm" look.  The other one can be seen on Amazon's 50mm 1.8 MK II (Canon) lens photo samples.  Its towards the end. Haha. Nice work though!


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 21, 2010)

I like your shot too!  But I think I find the warmer look more appealing.  Thanks for commenting!


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to those who have given comments!  I really do appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 6, 2010)

Impressive shot, glad I stopeed in!


----------



## R6_Dude (Mar 6, 2010)

wow nice shots.  were you lugging around a tripod in vegas?  Weren't people tripping all over your gear? haha


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2010)

nice picture


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 6, 2010)

I know exactly where you took that. I have been wanting to head over there to give it a shot, but have been putting it off.
I also want to try and get a nice shot of the Coronado bridge.

nice shot BTW


----------

